# Thoughts that hurt



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I've written out what goes on inside me these days, almost 1 week after Prince's sudden passing. Maybe others would like to write their painful thoughts as well, who knows, it might help heal...

1. He was too young to die
2. He had suffered enough in his past to die so young
3. He wasn't just a cat, he was an angel that saved my life and taught me so much and guided me
4. I lived for him and now I'm aimless
5. I'll never touch such soft fur again
6. I'll never have such a beautiful cat again, there aren't cats like that in the street
7. Why did God have to take the most important from me, and in such a short time, I had suffered enough in life?
8. Why did it happen to him and not to me?
9. Did I cause his illness or fail to treat it early enough?
10. No one as much as he deserved to live a long, happy life
11. I don't have the energies or motivation to pamper my other cats
12. I feel selfish and unfair going on with the usual routine, as if his death was not a life-altering event
13. I failed him, I had promised him a good life
14. He made me happy, the house is quiet, empty and sad without him
15. He was very emotionally dependent on me and hated to be separated, now he's all alone


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

My thoughts over the 2 I had to say goodbye to last year are this simple...

IM SELFISH AND I WANT THEM BACK!!!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm glad you feel that this forum is a place where you can express your grief. So many of us have felt these raw emotions and thoughts that you so eloquently expressed here. We understand.

I don't really have any thoughts to add - so many of the ones you wrote were very active in my head after Simon died. It was a difficult time.

I am very sorry for your loss of Prince. Hopefully there are others (family, friends) around you, even if they don't understand the devastating grip the loss of a pet can have, who can help and support you, both emotionally and with taking care of the other cats and other tasks.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so sorry you are going through this...it is never easy to lose our best friend, even when they are old and the time "seems" right.
We have to remember that without us, they would have a hard life. With us, they receive companionship, food, shelter and lots of love. That is all anyone of us is capable of doing. Clearly if we could do more, we would.
You did all you could and there is no understanding why some bad things happen to good cats or people. 
I am sure your sweet kitty knew how much you loved him.
His time here was short, but without you, he may have had even less time and struggled. So you were his angel while he was here.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

#15 - no he's not!! He is with countless loved and lost pets. No pain, no sickness, no loneliness! I'm sorry you are feeling SO sad! I hope the youngsters you are caring for cheer you up!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

16. It's selfish of me to be so sad. God gives and God takes. We must thank God for the gift granted to us and not mope when He decides to take our beloved back to His side. 

Thank you all so much for the comforting posts, unfortunately I don't have any close people in real life to comfort me.


----------

